
"Who's Afraid of Google?" - schoudha
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/05/11/MNGRIPPB2N1.DTL
======
iamwil
This kind of press fearing google was kinda unheard of in the beginning of the
year. Now, it's kinda popping up everywhere I read. It is either that my world
is small, or that consensus loving Google has really swung into a transition
to hating Google. If Microsoft is not feared by startups, then someone else
has to take its place. What easier than to point at the next biggest company?

The truth is probably a little mix of both other companies and industries
fearing power, and Google growing too big too fast to turn into what Microsoft
had turned into in the 90's.

It's strange to think that things change so much in two years. I'm excited
over the next rise in five years. Which new market will it be? One right under
our noses? Or one from out of the blue? It's time to stop focusing on "top 10
tips to succeed", and start looking for what sucks out there, what can be done
better, what new things are bubbling in the undertows of the tech world.

